# A poem I wrote...



## ValerieS (Nov 29, 2011)

I lost my Golden girl on Nov 28,2011 and the grief still comes, sometimes in very large waves. Recently, during one such wave, I felt I needed to write down all that my girl meant to me so I started scribbling onto a scrap piece of paper and after a few days that scribble turned into this poem. I have not shared this poem with anyone until now. 

This is a tribute to my beautiful Muana..... may you be at peace my sweet girl.


*Forever In My Heart*

I’ll never forget that fateful day, full of sadness and of strife
When I said my last goodbye to you and lost you from my life

I was in shock and disbelief, how can my best friend now be gone
And leave me standing on my own, so frightened and alone

The tears were flowing from my eyes and my heart started to throb
I had to sit and close my eyes and soon began to sob

You were the very best thing I’ve ever had, my companion, my true friend
How could your beautiful Golden life come swiftly to an end

It just wasn't fair, you were so healthy and so strong
How could this sickness take you, I didn’t have very long

to tell you how much I loved you and what you meant to me
how every day was special, full of joy and full of glee

How you made me a better person, full of compassion and able to care
I just couldn’t imagine my life again without you standing there

How proud I was to be your friend, your owner and your Mom
I never imagined how hard it would be when this fateful day did come

You were my breath, my strength and my rock; the one who was always there,
Now coming home to an empty house is more than I can bear

I still think of how you woke me with a lick upon my face

And danced around the kitchen as I prepared your breakfast plate

How walking through the neighbourhood, you sniffed out every sniff
And how every single person you met got a loving Golden kiss

I remember how you loved to swim, the place just didn’t matter
And when you rolled in puddles of mud, you filled my voice with laughter

how a bath was not your favourite, nor being dried up by a towel
But how fun it was right after to see you prance and play and growl

I remember your beautiful long blonde hair, graced with shining strands of gold
And when you stood up at attention you looked so stunning and so bold

And oh how smart you were while showcasing all your funny tricks
Your performances made you famous amongst all the neighbourhood kids

I think of spring nights while camping, a star-filled sky our desire
I gently stroked your fur as we both rested by the fire

An oh my gosh, summer car rides, what fun - you were such a kid
With your head stuck out the window, your ears flapping in the wind

Watching falling autumn leaves, and watching birds fly south
How you loved to jump and catch those leaves directly in your mouth

You greeted winter with a smile, and jumped through the snow with grace
How pretty you looked with snowflakes spread lightly upon your face

I cherished our time together, but your time here wasn’t just for me
As a Saint Johns Ambulance Therapy Dog, you had others you needed to see

You greeted and played with the less fortunate, visiting for awhile
And oh how you cheered the patients and left them with a smile

Now I think of all your favourite toys and treats and games
And how my daily life routine won’t ever be the same

Your companionship meant the world to me, your life side by side with mine
And no matter what event was happening, you were with me every time

I’ve heard it said that the grief I feel, matches one to one
With the joyous times I had with you, my ray of Golden sun

Oh my dear dear sweet sweet Golden, how I truly miss you so
I’m still feeling lost and torn apart and am not sure where to go

Though I know my life is changing and I’ll eventually find my place 
it would be oh so much more special if I could once more kiss your face

and tell you how much I loved you and what you meant to me
how every day was special, full of joy and full of glee

Our time together was precious, through good, bad and in-between
And I know the bond between us, was strong enough to be seen

So although you are no longer here, I’m beginning to slowly see
I can take you everywhere I go, you’ll always be with me

You’re in my thoughts and in my prayers, we’ll never be apart
Your memory will always be here, *Forever In My Heart*.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Valerie, your poem was wonderful and so much from the heart. Though my little Millie was not a golden, I could see her in many things you said. Brought back wonderful memories of better times.

Thank you for your poem and I am sure it will help all who lost their precious dog this past year. Lots of memories in your words.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Valerie,
Thanks for sharing this beautiful poem. It really is a tribute to the Muana's life and your relationship with her. It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Such a beautiful tribute to Muana...I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ValerieS*

ValerieS

I am oh so very sorry to hear your lost your Golden Girl. I know the heartbreak, I lost my Golden Girl, Smooch, on Dec. 7, 2010, and it still hearts.
I Read your poem with tears in my eyes and these lines in particular really touched me:
Though I know my life is changing and I’ll eventually find my place 
it would be oh so much more special if I could once more kiss your face

and tell you how much I loved you and what you meant to me
how every day was special, full of joy and full of glee

Our time together was precious, through good, bad and in-between
And I know the bond between us, was strong enough to be seen

So although you are no longer here, I’m beginning to slowly see
I can take you everywhere I go, you’ll always be with me

You’re in my thoughts and in my prayers, we’ll never be apart
Your memory will always be here, Forever In My Heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ValerieS-your poem was such a beautiful heartfelt tribute to your sweet girl Muana. 
I hope with time, your pain will lessen. She will always be a part of you and always with you in spirit.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your specials girl, the love you have for her shines through

Run Free Muana


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

ValerieS - Your poem is just beautiful! I had to stop reading several times to get a tissue because I could relate to so much that you wrote. We lost Buddy on Nov. 26th, and I'm still having a hard time. Our dog's love and companionship was a gift, and we can treasure that forever. Thank you again for the poem, and wishing all of us healing.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful poem, beautiful as your sweet girl Muana. I hope with time it will get easer for you and many others who lost their best friends.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*A lovely poem and tribute to your beautiful Muana. We found alot of it relevant to the loss of our golden Daisy that we lost age 3 2 weeks ago (new member devastated thread) and found some comfort in reading your lovely poem.



*


----------



## Chris J (Jan 9, 2012)

A lovely poem.A lot of the poem reminds me of Rosie and her life.A golden retriever is truly the best friend you can ever have.


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

What a beautiful poem! I cried when I read it....as I was thinking of my girl.Thanks for sharing!


----------

